# Hi, no fear i'm here!



## tokyo_cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi im new here, i'm a muay thai kickboxer and im starting to make a name for my self so i thought id drop by on this site.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Tell us more...please lol! Where are you fighting and who trains you?


----------



## tokyo_cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

i train in northwest england under Robz Sharpley and ive just started to get confident in the interclubs. loving the sport and im enjoying improving my game. im looking to start making a name for myself in the sport.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## seasoned (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2009)

tokyo_cowboy said:


> i train in northwest england under Robz Sharpley and ive just started to get confident in the interclubs. loving the sport and im enjoying improving my game. im looking to start making a name for myself in the sport.


 
I'm across the Pennines from you but I'll look out for you! If you come across to Darlington for one of Paul Hamilton's MT fightnights let me know!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tokyo_cowboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I'm across the Pennines from you but I'll look out for you! If you come across to Darlington for one of Paul Hamilton's MT fightnights let me know!


 
will do

thanks for all the welcomes guys!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Feb 25, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jules_R (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to MT!! <3


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------

